# Mazda : MX-6 1993 Mazda MX6 Electric Vehicle EV Conversion



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Feb-16-2009 14:35:46 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

